
Apple's shift to ARM Mac from Intel at WWDC will define a decade of computing - aritraghosh007
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/13/apples-shift-to-arm-mac-from-intel-at-wwdc-will-define-a-decade-of-computing
======
ggm
Microsoft will be spending money reimplementing office and I wonder if they'll
stop at the minimal electron wrap around o365?

Adobe Photoshop, Ableton, AutoCAD

~~~
mdtusz
I imagine Photoshop will be relatively quickly made available, and maybe even
Ableton, but based on how most engineering software progresses and develops
and how much slower engineers themselves are to use modern tools, I can't
imagine any cad software will be ported for ARM within the decade.

~~~
mister_hn
And bugs, bugs everywhere

~~~
ggm
I'm hoping apples investment in llvm pays back here.

I wonder if the sw Devs are hoping for funds to cleanly reimplement in.. (name
newer language but probably rust here)

------
ddingus
Apple being able to migrate across CPU types is notable.

They've done it how many times now?

Just musing on that fact, and the impact it has on their thinking.

~~~
wsh
Three times (MC680x0 to PowerPC to x86), so far, or more if you also count the
24-bit to 32-bit and 32-bit to 64-bit transitions.

~~~
ddingus
I didn't realize there was a 24 bit to 32 bit. Was that the 68K to PPC
transition?

~~~
Camillo
[https://lowendmac.com/2015/32-bit-addressing-on-older-
macs/](https://lowendmac.com/2015/32-bit-addressing-on-older-macs/)

~~~
ddingus
Thanks! Yeah, I passed this part of Mac history right by.

~~~
mrlonglong
Bad memories there. Programmers would stuff crap in the high 8 bits of the
pointers. Not so good once running on 32 bits!

~~~
ddingus
Ouch!

That seems both tempting, because the buts are right there, unused.

...and a bad idea, because at that time people had to know the address space
was going to expand.

